# Need help selecting e-book reader



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2008)

My dear wife of 34.5 years has indicated that she would like an e-book reader. I remember some of the controversy over the Kindle on the PB a year or so ago. In hopes that the technology has advanced in the intervening months (and prices dropped a bit - hope, hope, snivel). Does anyone have advice on e-Book readers? 

Thanks!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 9, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> My dear wife of 34.5 years has indicated that she would like an e-book reader. I remember some of the controversy over the Kindle on the PB a year or so ago. In hopes that the technology has advanced in the intervening months (and prices dropped a bit - hope, hope, snivel). Does anyone have advice on e-Book readers?
> 
> Thanks!



Oh, yes!!! I have the Kindle and it is wonderful despite its flaws (touchy buttons). I really have NEVER regretted buying it. All the books that we love (Calvin, Edwards etc) are sooooo cheap around $2-3! You can take it anywhere and download a book you want. I was just at Boarders and had taken it with me. Found the book "The Atheist Bible" (no I'm not losing my salvation) for $17 and looked up the same book on my Kindle and it was $9....downloaded it and didn't have to stand in line to do it!  You will not regret buying it if you do. I was lucky and bought it when they had a $100 off the price.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Kindle is still in "first generation" or if a ewer version has come out?

Dennis, did you wind up getting one?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 27, 2008)

No, it was unavailable until several weeks from now. So, I opted for the Sony. It lacks the ability to pull in the wireless downloads, but it has a bit more of the features I thought that my wife would prefer.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2008)

What features? I am seriously considering a Kindle (or eBook reader) to increase my reading time.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 28, 2008)

I will now prove my ignorance, what excactly is an e-book reader and what does it do, I think I can guess but would like it verified.


----------



## Scynne (Dec 29, 2008)

Martin Marsh said:


> I will now prove my ignorance, what excactly is an e-book reader and what does it do, I think I can guess but would like it verified.



I assure you, it's not a very hard guess to make. It is an electronic thingie-mahoozit that reads text data of some sort or other. What it ammounts to is a palm-pilot/pocket pc that can only read and display text, with a bigger screen. But, it handily stores hundreds of books in one, small space.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## Scynne (Dec 30, 2008)

Y'know, after answering that question, I decided to learn *EVERYTHING I COULD* about e-book readers (it's a rather OCD characteristic of mine). After researching them for around five hours straight, I decided that I have both a desire and a need for one. So, continuing in the theme of the OP, I would like to ask advice on e-book readers.
Dennis: Does your wife enjoy her new Sony? Did you get the 505 or the 700 model?
Other PB'ers: Do you own, or know somebody who owns an e-book reader of some sort (preferably not the Kindle as it is only available in the USA)?

I simply must learn more about these little devices


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry about leading you ointo spending (evil)


----------



## Scynne (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Marsh said:


> Sorry about leading you ointo spending (evil)



I certainly wouldn't call it coveting, and considering the money one would save on e-books (much cheaper than paper books) it would all ballance out. Either way, I led myself into this one, brother


----------

